# Hallöchen



## freak123 (30 Juni 2006)

Hallo alle miteinander....

ich bin der 20 jährige gstap1 und ihr werdet ab heute mich hier öfters sehen und viele neue themen und beiträge von mir betrachten können 

Ich hoffe auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit 

Zurzeit bin ich auf anderen Boards Moderator oder Supermoderator

und werde auch hier versuchen mich gut einzubringen!

Also bis denne

gruß gstap1


----------



## Muli (30 Juni 2006)

Hallo erstmal gstap1,

habe schon ein paar Beiträge von dir betrachtet und die waren alle super! Ich denke wir werden hier noch gemeinsam ein buntes Treiben erleben!

Also: *Herzlich Willkommen und auf ein frohes Posten!*

Greetz Muli!


----------



## spoiler (1 Juli 2006)

Willkommen bei uns und viel Spass beim Posten.

greetz spoili


----------



## Driver (11 Juli 2006)

auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen gstap1!
wie ich sehen kann, hast du dich schon ordentlich eingelebt und uns schöne themen präsentiert 
weiter so!!!

gruß Driver


----------

